
Medicine and Statistics Don't Mix - getp
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/04/09/medicine-and-statistics-dont-mix/
======
tel
This is a remarkably common fallacy when interpreting false positives, false
negatives, or sensitivity/specificity data. It's a shame Bayesian statistics
isn't more commonly known as it's a good way to avoid the misconception.

Simply put: extraordinary claims demand _extraordinary_ support.

If the prevalence of PGD is very low, you need a great deal of weak tests
showing positive results or a hypothetical _extremely_ sensitive and specific
test showing positive results. Both routes are difficult and expensive.

------
lpgauth
really?

